# Paphos Tax Office



## Junction (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi

Anyone who can tell me where the Paphos Tax Office is situated? Where you register for tax.

Thanks


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The tax Office is situated within the Government Offices Building as shown below.

Pete


----------

